# Spoiled little brat



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

:angry: I have created a monster. Tucker is like a swan, he was kind of funny looking as a pup but is growing into a beautiful dog. I am of course, biased, but his hair keeps getting longer and he is stunning. I have let this little prince get away with far too much. He's a brat.

He demands things. As an example: He barks at me when I make breakfast and doesn't eat the kibble because he wants the meat I'm putting into sandwiches for lunch or some of the eggs I make for humans for breakfast. He barks at me while I eat my breakfast.. he doesn't have any manners at all.

It's time for nilif and obedience, I've got to start doing daily sessions again. I totally slacked off on him. I fell for that beautiful little face


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Our Bella does this too! Daddy is more of a sucker than mommy


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Send him to my house. He'll fit right in!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no !!! Mine are all perfectly well behaved!!! LOL NOT !!! We need to see a pic of Tucker, since he's getting bigger!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I will try to get you guys some pictures after work tonight  I am so ashamed, I raised Rocky so well, but I am letting Tuck rule the house!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

These sweet, precious little ones do have a way of getting what they want from us.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

My hubby has told me to make sure i dont feed Zoey from my plate ( not like i would ) The funny thing is with both Crystal and Bentley i never did feed them from my plate, But i seen him doing it more then once:HistericalSmiley:. I know for a fact That Zoey already has him wrapped around her little paw cause i caught him rocking back and forth with her asleep in his arms. I guess i am going to have to working on training him B)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

dragonsdawn said:


> My hubby has told me to make sure i dont feed Zoey from my plate ( not like i would ) The funny thing is with both Crystal and Bentley i never did feed them from my plate, But i seen him doing it more then once:HistericalSmiley:. I know for a fact That Zoey already has him wrapped around her little paw cause i caught him rocking back and forth with her asleep in his arms. I guess i am going to have to working on training him B)


 Sounds like Zoey has already trained her daddy.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have my dogs do a sit stay while I prep the food. Great stay practice and keeps them out of the way. I often give them a little bite of something (be it a dog treat or a bit of people food) for longer stays. I teach that if they move, I back away from the food and look away. If I'm in a rush and just don't want to deal with them, I can always gate them out of the kitchen.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor Rocky must be like "hey, what's going on, I didn't get to act like that!" I'm sure you can get little Tucker on track. There little faces sure know how to melt you away!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

They are so cute, they get by with everything and I love spoiling Ben.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Shelly, I don't know what you're talking about-- Tucker was NOT funny looking!!!! he has and always will be ADORABLE :wub: :wub: lol! i can see what you mean by letting his cutie looks let him get away with stuff. I have to try hard not to cave in when Obi gives me his silly smiling face (his default facial expression!).


----------

